# Gauging interest in an Orange County CA monthly ride



## Eric (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi All,

I can't seem to locate a regularly scheduled ride in Orange County...  so I will create one if there is enough interest.  Ride would be monthly and possibly involve a pub crawl, pizza, malt shop, BBQ, bike swap meet etc... (not on the same day of course)  Ride would also be vintage only but loosely enforced.  Please let me know if you would be interested.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

The Cyclone Coaster ride is only about 30 mins? V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2015)

*Riders riding O.C.*



Eric said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can't seem to locate a regularly scheduled ride in Orange County...  so I will create one if there is enough interest.  Ride would be monthly and possibly involve a pub crawl, pizza, malt shop, BBQ, bike swap meet etc... (not on the same day of course)  Ride would also be vintage only but loosely enforced.  Please let me know if you would be interested.
> 
> ...




Hi Eric,
I ride a lot including Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach. I started a thread July 4th about the same thing...except not a regular Monthly scheduled event...so I started it in General Discussions.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75680-O-C-Riders-club-without-members
I ride often in my free-time. Lets Ride


----------



## Eric (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks Shawn,

Yes I do know about that one and will go on it...  I have also been on the Monrovia and Riverside rides, also each about 30 miles away.  I am just looking for some riding where I live.



Freqman1 said:


> The Cyclone Coaster ride is only about 30 mins? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hell I just wish that I had a ride to go to. We are talking about mayebe Charlotte, NC this fall but that's still a three hour trip! Maybe I should start looking for a job at Cp Pendleton! V/r Shawn


----------



## Eric (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Tripple3,

I never saw this post because I generally don't read the general section.   I would have and will ride with you anytime, let me know.  I still also think I want to put together a consistent monthly ride that always starts in the same place but goes a different route and to different locations every time.  I would also like to theme the rides each week where it is designated for a certain type of bike.  The themes or types could be tankers, fenderless, lightweight, prewar, etc...  of course this would not be enforced and you could ride whatever you want.  But, It would give you an excuse to dig out bikes that don't get ridden as much.  The areas I would like to base this out of in OC would be Tustin, Orange, Santa Ana, Anaheim, maybe Fullerton with a focus on the older areas.  I also gained support from a local vintage bike shop.  More to come...

Eric 



tripple3 said:


> Hi Eric,
> I ride a lot including Cyclone Coaster ride in Long Beach. I started a thread July 4th about the same thing...except not a regular Monthly scheduled event...so I started it in General Discussions.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?75680-O-C-Riders-club-without-members
> I ride often in my free-time. Lets Ride
> View attachment 226986


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2015)

*Come on out to Southern California....*



Freqman1 said:


> Hell I just wish that I had a ride to go to. We are talking about mayebe Charlotte, NC this fall but that's still a three hour trip! Maybe I should start looking for a job at Cp Pendleton! V/r Shawn





That would be awesome! 
Your collection in California being ridden all the time!
Pendleton is the last beach in So Cal where camping and alcohol is still Legal....
Only the best for our military and Veterans.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 23, 2015)

Eric said:


> Hi Tripple3,
> 
> I never saw this post because I generally don't read the general section.   I would have and will ride with you anytime, let me know.  I still also think I want to put together a consistent monthly ride that always starts in the same place but goes a different route and to different locations every time.  I would also like to theme the rides each week where it is designated for a certain type of bike.  The themes or types could be tankers, fenderless, lightweight, prewar, etc...  of course this would not be enforced and you could ride whatever you want.  But, It would give you an excuse to dig out bikes that don't get ridden as much.  The areas I would like to base this out of in OC would be Tustin, Orange, Santa Ana, Anaheim, maybe Fullerton with a focus on the older areas.  I also gained support from a local vintage bike shop.  More to come...
> 
> Eric




I like it!
I usually ride to the meeting location; unless my wife wants to go for a ride because she drives the bike carrying vehicle.
Set it up. I know there are several riders that will show up if schedule permits...
Ride on.....


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 23, 2015)

do it! 
pluses for local rides: No driving, meet local bike folk, support neighborhood businesses.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Saturday ride: 07-25-2015 Orange*

Eric and I are meeting to ride...
Sat. July 25th  11:00 A.M. the Fountain at Chapman and Glassell, Orange traffic Circle.
O.C. Riders club without members.....



rustjunkie said:


> do it!
> pluses for local rides: No driving, meet local bike folk, support neighborhood businesses.


----------



## kevin x (Jul 24, 2015)

I am interested in doing a regular OC ride and was thinking Orange would be a great place to start. I am at the SF ride July 25th but would go on future ones.


----------



## Eric (Jul 24, 2015)

kevin x said:


> I am interested in doing a regular OC ride and was thinking Orange would be a great place to start. I am at the SF ride July 25th but would go on future ones.




Cool Kevin,

I am in the process of setting it up.  The OC ride will be the second sunday of the Month for now.  First one will be Aug 9th.  I will put the info up here and in a facebook event.  The ride on the 25th is more just impromptu and for scouting purposes to check out orange Santa ana and other areas.  Hope you can make it in Aug.

Eric


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> do it!
> pluses for local rides: No driving, meet local bike folk, support neighborhood businesses.




All good reasons.


----------



## sld6914 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Monthly ride*



Eric said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I can't seem to locate a regularly scheduled ride in Orange County...  so I will create one if there is enough interest.  Ride would be monthly and possibly involve a pub crawl, pizza, malt shop, BBQ, bike swap meet etc... (not on the same day of course)  Ride would also be vintage only but loosely enforced.  Please let me know if you would be interested.
> 
> ...



Hi Eric I think that's a great idea! I met you at the first bbq ride with Will and  talked about scoots. I would of like to go today but have previous plans, enjoy! Mark (tripple3)is a good guy to ride with.


----------

